# Twerked (Dr.Z + fender custom shop footage!)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys!

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]If you have few minutes, feel free to check out my newest instrumental, Twerked! I used just the Maz18NR on this recording (you'll see suhr badger in the vid also… but we didn't mic it up for this song. Pure Z tone on this one!!) It has a country/funky feel [/FONT]









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fgTVdHK_HA

Hope you dig it!!
Kris


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome. Loved it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool, nice job.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Congrats on some fine playing


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That is some very sweet playing! Cool song too....thanks for sharing


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, I just saw this at ZTalk!

Great tune, tone and playing!
Nice tight band too.

Good to see that you're a Canuck!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Shredneck said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> If you have few minutes, feel free to check out my newest instrumental, Twerked! I used just the Maz18NR on this recording (you'll see suhr badger in the vid also… but we didn't mic it up for this song. Pure Z tone on this one!!) It has a country/funky feel
> 
> ...



Awesome, and great taste in amps as well. I own the same one.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent! Love it!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Hey, I just saw this at ZTalk!
> 
> Great tune, tone and playing!
> Nice tight band too.
> ...



Oh yeah man, for sure! Canadian and proud of it! haha. Gotta love that Z tone!



Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!


----------

